# Fuse: fatal error [solved]

## mrl4n

Hi, i use kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 with 5 HDD. (4 NTFS + 1 linux)

I would to use fuse, then i've compiled with CUSE as a kernel built-in module.

Now, during the boot a error message say module not found and 

```
dmesg | grep fuse
```

 don't give any message.Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Feb 18, 2010 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

FUSE and CUSE are not the same thing. One is for filesystems in userspace, the other is character devices in user space.

You need FUSE, not CUSE but you can have both if you want.

----------

## mrl4n

Ok, i'm sorry; probably i make a mistake, but my problem isn't solved again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

What does 

```
grep FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

show?

Do you get any error messages?

If so, what command did you give what was the error. Exact messages please.

----------

## mrl4n

```
grep FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 show 

```
CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m
```

I read the FUSE error during the boot: 

```
FUSE fatal error: module not found
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

This probably means that you are not running the kernel that you made the FUSE module for.

Compare the outputs of 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

and 

```
uname -r
```

 They should both show the same kernel version. 

```
CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m
```

means the FUSE will be made as a module so 

```
modprobe -l | grep fuse
```

should list it and 

```
modprobe fuse
```

should load it.

I get

```
modprobe -l | grep fuse

kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko
```

----------

## mrl4n

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

 and 

```
uname -r
```

 give me the correct kernel version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

```
modprobe -l  | grep fuse
```

 show nothing and 

```
modprobe fuse
```

 show FATAL: Module fuse not found.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrl4n,

Either the fuse module is not compiled or not installed or both ...

```
cd  /usr/src/linux

make modules

make modules_install
```

will build and install it.

Try the modprobe after the above steps.  No reboot is required.

----------

## mrl4n

Great, now it's ok   :Very Happy: 

Thx very much man   :Wink: 

----------

